
The first hostel in Chile which accepts bitcoin. And why it's important to spend - elpinguinofrio
https://medium.com/@lebed.2045/the-first-hostel-in-chile-which-accept-crypto-and-why-its-important-to-actually-spend-bitcoins-815b13419800
======
lebed2045
The main idea is that without 10000 BTC pizza, we wouldn’t see the rise of
Bitcoin — without earlier adopters of bitcoin for real business we won’t see a
decentralized revolution. Current early adopters are essential for the next
generation projects. Like reliable decentrazlied e-cash

